
Authors Condemn Saudi Arabia's Bid to Host World Science Fiction Convention - BerislavLopac
https://www.theguardian.com/books/2020/jul/28/authors-condemn-saudi-arabias-bid-to-host-world-science-fiction-convention
======
aaron695
Cancel culture at it's best.

This isn't some soccer game that would bring in billions and legitimise the
country.

This is books being banned in a country that needs them most.

This is creators of books not visiting country's that need to hear and be
understood by them.

Selling out real homosexuals for virtual signalling is where the SciFi
community is at.

